# cardiology coding examples requested



## Heartcoder  (Apr 12, 2010)

After working with the Cardiology Specialty Exam Practicum, I am in need of additional examples of higher level cardiology coding. I'm hoping Jim Collins reads this and responds. Thank you!


----------

